# Programador casero para el atmega8535 de Atmel



## humberto_delacruz (Mar 11, 2007)

Buenos dias/tardes.

Soy de coahuila,mexico y estoy en busca tanto de un diagrama para un programador ya sea serial o paralelo para el atmega8535 asi como el software para descargar el codigo.

Antes usaba un diagrama de conexion paralelo-spi y usaba el pony prog,pero desde hace un tiempo no puedo hacerlo funcionar, no detecta al micro y no puedo descargar.

Que puedo hacer??

Que me recomiendan??

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## alberto25790 (Feb 7, 2008)

hola que tal, talvez te sirva este circuito, es un programador por el puerto serie.

el archivo esta adjunto en este mensaje.

el software ensamblador lo puedes descargar directamente de la pagina oficial de atmel
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/tools_card.asp?tool_id=2725

y para quemar el micro pues dices que ia lo tienes es el ponyprog.
http://www.lancos.com/ppwin95.html


----------



## betosv (Feb 22, 2008)

oie de ke valor son los diodos zener?


----------



## alberto25790 (Feb 24, 2008)

son de 5v


----------



## ziggylolo (Mar 7, 2008)

alguien sabe si sirve este programador? lo que pasa esque no entiendo del todo su funcionamiento no encuentro el vcc si alguien sabe algo agradeceria espuesta


----------



## el.cid (Jul 3, 2008)

funciona, es el que empleo para programar, el regulador de voltaje es opcional, porque se puede emplear uno con encapsulado como el de los tip's, nada más hay que cambiar la configuración de las patitas del integrado en el diagrama


----------



## zefepb (Oct 25, 2008)

Disculpa pero tengo una duda con el circuito, el transistor esta bien polarizado (el colector va ha tierra) no logro entender esa parte del circuito.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2009)

No seria mas simple usar el Arduino?

http://arduino.cc/es/Metodologia/Descripcion


----------



## el.cid (Mar 5, 2009)

Cuando un transistor es empleado en servicio de conmutación, para el dispositivo npn el emisor va a tierra, y cuando es pnp, es el colector.


----------



## peterdbp (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola Chico3001, te doy la razón, en Arduino es mas fácil, pero tengo un problemilla similar, tengo el Arduino Duemilanove, ahí trae el ATMEGA328, el tema del que se habla es del ATMEGA8535, mis dudas son: 

1.- Los programas que genera el lenguaje Processing/Wiring de Arduino para el ATMEGA328, ¿son compatibles con el ATMEGA8535?

2.- ¿Existe algún plugin o interfaz que ocupe las librerias del lenguaje Processing/Wiring de Arduino para programar un ATMEGA8535?

La razon por la que te digo es que, estoy realizando un proyecto de universidad y ocupo el lenguaje Processing/Wiring para realizar módulos y probarlos en la placa Arduino, y así al final obtener un código completo para programarlo en un ATMEGA8535.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 14, 2010)

Lo que sucede es que el MEGA8515 esta obsoleto desde hace algun tiempo... por eso el arduino no lo usa... 

Me imagino que debe traer librerias para usarlo... pero sinceramente yo saltaria a usar algun mega comercial...


----------

